

Analytics Rock - Direct Insights on your GA Account - InfinityX0
http://analyticsrock.com

======
ColinWright
Anyone interested in this might like to read the lengthy discussion from when
it was submitted two days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2999401>

Edit: On the other hand, it's now had a down vote, so I guess people don't
want to read the previous discussion. I'll leave this here for a few minutes
so people can see it, and then I'll delete it.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Second edit: Hmm. Now upvoted again. I'll leave it - let people up or down
vote as you choose. It's late here - I'm off.

~~~
InfinityX0
Whoops, didn't see that before. I frequent HN so I guess there may be a few
people who are of the same mind as me and missed out on it the first time
around - thanks for pointing out the previous comments.

~~~
ig1
It was on the front page for most of the European afternoon, but it dropped
off at about 8am pacific time, so I'm guessing west coast American HNers
probably wouldn't have seen it.

There's probably a whole bunch of links on HN that people miss because they
weren't awake in the time period that the link was on the front page.

------
ig1
This is my side-project, as I said in the previous thread discussing it
questions/feedback/comments are welcome.

------
InfinityX0
Cool stuff here. My comment is not on the app itself, it's on how it's being
marketed. My initial impression was that this was some Google-affiliated 10%
project or something based on the branding on the page, then I noticed the
owner in previous comments say different.

The person who made this, if even for purely altruistic purposes, should be
leveraging the eyeballs into some lifetime value, whether it's Twitter
followers, awareness of who created it, clickthroughs to a blog, etc. It
saddens me - as a marketer - to see a cool project like this essentially exist
in the wild without an author's signature.

~~~
ig1
To be honest I didn't even think many people would use it, I only put the site
live on wednesday evening and posted a link on my personal twitter on
thursday. I certainly didn't expect it to get the traffic and word-of-mouth
popularity that it did.

------
ftwinnovations
If you go to <http://www.analyticsrock.com/> you get some bumper page, and
pinging it resolves to a completely different IP, we resolves to this page:
webredir.vip.gandi.net. I guess there is some DNS misconfiguration.

The site looks really promising though! Definitely get a twitter link up there
or something.

~~~
diwank
Same here. It works fine without a www But with a www prefixed, it reports '
Heroku | no such app '

Is it just me?

------
arkitaip
First time Google sign-in actually makes sense.

------
marcamillion
I love this. It just breaks out the truly useful information from GA and
removes the clutter.

I wish it did some more analysis from all of GA's data, and presented more
information in such an easily digestible form.

------
driverdan
@ig1: Please create an about page with info about yourself and the site.
There's no way I'm going to give some random site access to my data without
some background.

Also, a privacy policy is required by CA law.

~~~
ig1
It's on my todo list. But it comes down to: I'm not going to do anything evil
with your analytics data and it'll only be used for generating the reports.

Essentially it does come down to whether you trust me or not.

~~~
pace
Have the same issues: I've need much more reasons and a very good call-to-
action why I should sign up. Don't get me wrong but giving my Google
credentials is a highly sensitive issue: this is not about giving you access
to my Gmail contact list (I wouldn't care) -- it's about giving you access to
comprehensive data of my company (Analytics, Webmaster Tools, AdSense, AdWords
... to mention a few ones)

~~~
simonbrown
When I click "sign in with Google" it only asks for access to my email address
and Google Analytics data.

------
citricsquid
Minus the sites instability (seems to be extremely slow and causes chrome to
freak out) this idea and implementation is very cool. I've learned stuff I
didn't know before about our sites.

~~~
ig1
Should be faster now, I've pushed up the number of concurrent users it can
handle.

How's Chrome freaking out ? - I'm using Chrome myself and even when it's been
slow Chrome hasn't had any problems[1].

[1] There is one weird bug with Chrome that makes it go really slow when doing
a Google oauth occasionally, I haven't managed to track it down yet, but it's
something at the packet level as with tcpdump I can see Firefox getting a
response a lot faster than chrome. Possibly something to do with the headers
Chrome sends making Google respond more slowly.

~~~
citricsquid
the page goes completely white and then it "hangs", if I close the tab it
takes ~10 seconds to respond, if I wait ~60 seconds the page finally loads. At
first I assumed it was processing on the fly (the site I was loading the
analytics for is ~120m page views in the past 30 days) but I checked the
source and it's not doing anything fancy clientside so I have no idea what it
could be.

------
porterhaney
This is really cool, I'd love to see more default charts added to the DB.
Would love to see daypart mashed up against ecomm data.

